# This was my first engine a basic Vacuum



## doc1955 (Sep 7, 2009)

I fired up my first engine isn't real pretty but it runs good and was built about 35 years ago.
I spent yesterday at Rollag so I was still in the mood to watch and play with engines.
Next show I'm heading to is about 2 weeks away in New Rockford.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQjcpS8pmAw[/ame]


Doc


----------



## hitandmissman (Sep 7, 2009)

nice looking engine. I am sure there will be more to come.


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice! :bow:


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice engine. Got more?

 Ron


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 8, 2009)

Sir I have to disagree with you

QUOTE 
isn't real pretty 
END QUOTE

its Beautifull and still running after 35 years :bow: :bow:

TOP NOTCH M8 
do you have any more for us to drool over???? 

Regards
Andy


----------



## NickG (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely. I've always wanted to do a vacuum engine but always put it off as don't thinkI'm up to scratch to make one work yet.

Nice stirling design in your avatar, do you have any plans to make that?

I've done a stirling that i designed myself, very satisfying to watch.

Nick


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm working on the designs for the stirling in my avatar in cad not happy with it yet. 
Here is a motor I built when I decided I needed to brush up on my aluminum welding skills.
It was made from a bunch of small pieces and not machined the base was made from 6 or 7 pieces.
Once I finished the I made a twin to it.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPX950ir2q0[/ame]


Doc


PS yes I still have 5 other engines I've built and 1 I haven't finished as of yet. If you subscibe to the Home Shop Machinest mag it is the little Huff and Puff steam engine.
I need to get back into it I've been missing making chips lately.


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice engines, I hope mine are still running after 35 yrs. I'll only be 98 then. :big: :big: :big:


 Ron


----------

